# Happy Holidays! nice gift to be here



## A/V4U (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi everybody here. Very neat place. I hope I'll fit here and find bunch of good ideas. I will also share my experience and hope will be usefull for someone. As retired pro-musician I found PC as good tool to fool around the music [about 10 years "digging" :lol: ] I'm pure hobbyist right now with heart and experience of musician. Main appy FLStudio since v.3 till now v.9.XXL and Audio/MIDI/Mixing mastering Cubase ES 5 [for about 3years] Just mention Thanks Ch.Hein who brought me here. I have a lots of to read so I might be invisible for some time but for sure I'll be here a lot from now on.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to VI ! Happy holidays to you as well.


----------



## Reegs (Dec 25, 2009)

Cool stuff! Welcome!


----------



## A/V4U (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for warm welcome. I'm reading, also posting


----------

